# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  1C:Предприятие 8.1.15.14 + Типовые конфигурации

## Сергей75

Содержание:
1С Платформа  8.1.15.14
1С Платформа  8.2.10.77
1С Цент упр произ-тью
Ключ эмулятор к программе 
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП
Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения
Бухгалтерия предприятия
Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая)
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП
Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом
Комплексная автоматизация
Конвертация данных
Консолидация ПРОФ
Налогоплательщик
Обработки
Розница
Управление небольшой фирмой
Управление производственным предприятием

Управление торговлей

Кому интересно могу выложить или выслать на почту пишите : sergeyymanov@mail.ru

----------


## Евгений170

интересует ссылка на скачивание

----------


## Анна-1973

если можно на vitaliy-63@mail.ru или ссылку

----------


## mykaras

можно ссылку плиз

----------


## Alex040689

> Кому интересно могу выложить или выслать на почту пишите : sergeyymanov@mail.ru


Интерессно конечно) Но как я понял такие ссылки бесплатно не даются? Или почему автор просто ее не выложил?

----------


## vitalik555

можно ссылку,пожалуйста zharov.v.v@mail.ru

----------


## silver1983

ссылку на silver1983@bk.ru прошу

----------


## Serg555

Прошу ссылку на 5555serg5555@bk.ru

----------


## Alexei2605

Закинь пожалуйста Alexei2605@mail.ru

----------


## Mihey

скинь плиз mf55@rambler.ru

----------


## Moskalenko

butirat@inbox.ru ссылку плиз

----------


## Zegris

ooo-tcs@mail.ru ссылку, очень нужно

----------


## ДА2010

И МНЕ :)))) Предприятие, для ведения бухгалтерии
decogroup@rambler.ru
И еще вопрос: 7-ка и 8-ка на одном компьютере конфликтовать не будут?

----------


## maratik_

Ребята и мне такой комплектик не помешал бы. maratik_amm@mail.ru

----------


## нагие пальчики

пожалуйста, на stuzzicaorecchi@list.ru

----------


## asdek

скиньте пожалуйста на sklad_avtoshin@mail.ru ссылку

----------


## AntoZhka

Прошу ссылку AntoZhk85@list.ru

----------


## bektepovb

ссылку плиз на bektepovb@mail.ru

----------


## RACER23RUS

и сюда плиз shuraya@mail.ru

----------


## And23

Будь добр, ссылочку на платформу 8.1.
Заранее благодарен!
And32@yandex.ru

----------


## nataly290361

Диск 1С ИАС Консалтинг май 2011 г.
http://depositfiles.com/files/mlfzwcqmz

Обновления для 1С 8.1 версии 2.0
http://depositfiles.com/files/p3ip6wwu4

Обновления для 1С 8.2 версии 2.0
http://depositfiles.com/files/zf62e4aap

Базовые и проф обновления для 1С 8.1 версии 1.6
http://depositfiles.com/files/ctbeat1kp

Обновления и отчетность для 1С 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/u9hxzx94k

Последние обновления:
1.6.31.1 для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/mijc7riqm
2.0.22.2 для 1С 8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/2ptzc0kh4
2.5.33.4 ЗП для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/havhh14je
1.2.38.1 УПП для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/czhoizkss
10.3.10.4 Торговля для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/zlhygamgn
1.6.31.1 для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/rcyw17hde
2.0.22.1 для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/6k0p81zxb
2.5.34.2 ЗП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/jm9eup1lb
1.2.38.1 УПП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/kbv64ln4w
1.3.11.1 УПП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/id0q2a2mz
11.0.6.9 Торговля для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/xz5tjwdnf

----------


## Венера_

ССылку на пратформу 8.1.15 можно. Плиззззззз...

----------


## Юлия Андреевна

Советую переходить на платформу 8.2. Последний выпуск платформы для 8.1 был выпущен 1,5 года назад, а новой - в феврале.

----------


## SJ24

> ССылку на пратформу 8.1.15 можно. Плиззззззз...


вот, держи, платформа 8.1.15.14 скачать можно тут или тут


а вообще согласен с предыдущим мнением, пора на 8.2 переходить

----------


## nataly290361

> ССылку на пратформу 8.1.15 можно. Плиззззззз...


Ну как Установили? Если нет пишите в личку.

----------


## mezay

дружище а подскажи где можно скачать 1с упрощёнку

----------


## Юлия Андреевна

Купите лучше лицензионную базовую версию за 2 тысячи рублей (могу подсказать где). Скачать то Вы скачаете, но с активацией и получением обновлений проблемы будут. А для базовой бесплатно будете обновляться и не беспокоиться о легальности.

----------

